# $3,000 Repair [Cruze 2013 1.4T]



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The P0171 code is most likely a failed valve cover that is part of the PCV system. The PCV system can cause the other oil seals to leak (crank, cam, etc).

Look for this:






As for the other stuff - was the car ever bottomed out or had front end damage? 

Purge solenoid is common. It's a $20 DIY repair. Water pump is, unfortunately, also common. That is covered by an extended warranty here in the US because they fail so often.

I have NO idea why they want to replace the EVAP canister. That is likely just fine.

Do you have a 5-yr powertrain warranty over there?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

P0171 is a vacuum leak. In the North American Cruze it's usually the PCV Valve/Camshaft cover, driven by a failed Intake Manifold check valve. However, it sounds to me like the hanging turbo is most likely the source of your leak.

Give Holden a call, or better yet ask our Chevy Customer Support team to do so for you. The Cruze water pumps in North America are warranted for 150,000 miles/10 years. Also, check your power train warranty - the oil leak would be covered. Basically you're going to have to pay for some of this but you may be able to get GM/Holden to good will the parts.


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,




Thanks for your replies, and responses, I contacted holden who said the dealership would need to speak with Holden to see if any of these items could be covered under a warranty, 


As for front end damage none, however probably around 50,000km I do recall hitting some rock unknown object while highway driving ages ago... it was a loud knock but after I pulled over I could not visually see any damage what so ever.. 


Given the parts price and labour costs involved for a car under 5 Years old I'm pretty upset to have to fork out such a large sum of money on this one, however given the fact that I drive for Uber I can claim a portion of this repair come tax time. 


Here in Australia they offer you a 3 Year / 100,000km Warranty you can opt to pay higher for extended however I was never given this option nor decided to select it.. (Maybe I should have..) 


If anyone here has direct contacts with Holden / Chevy can you please point them to read over my thread 


Thank you
Nathan


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Ive had a response from the dealership this morning, they are going to on my behalf approach Holden / GM Directly to see if any parts / labour will be covered under goodwill from them.. will cross my fingers !
@jblackburn I had my last mechanic check this very valve cover you suggested, both them and Holden have confirmed no issue.. with it


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

GomoAU said:


> Here in Australia they offer you a 3 Year / 100,000km Warranty you can opt to pay higher for extended however I was never given this option nor decided to select it.. (Maybe I should have..)


That is such bull **** for GM to give Australians only a 100,000 km warranty. That's 60,000 American Miles. May I ask how much you paid (before interest charges) for your vehicle, trim model, or take a picture of the sticker? And specify Australian dollars or Ameircan dollars?

I'd like to point out that the issue you're having is an extremely common issue, and GM is refusing to acknowledge it. Much like other issues I've had. My family has been loyal to GM for the past 30 year, but we recently broke that loyalty, this issue included in our reasoning.

You should check out the retrofit XtremeRevolution has for the PCV Check Valve. It's legit.


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Mate, Total price for this car cost $21,990 AUD at the time the Cruze 1.4T was priced at $26,990 so was a decent deal for me, my interest charges were low 6.5% and I only financed 10,000 AUD as that is all I was short, 

I purchased this Car in August 2014.. Was Ex Demo with only 5km on the clock when I picked it up!

Yes it's unfortunate that car manufactures make cars but don't give first class after support, especially if your like me and only just out of the warranty period, Given the fact that most of those parts I am now having replaced are common you'd think GM / Holden would offer some kind of support $$ wise to help rectify the issue. 

Time will tell if I'm going to be paying the full amount of this repair... 

I mentioned above the PCV Valve ISN'T leaking any air, so my issue is rather unique !


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi guys ! Update from GM this morning , the dealership have been informed GM Will be covering a partial amount of this repair ! The service guy at the dealership was pleased to give me this news and informed me that GM Will cover the water pump and the solinod I'll know how much they have taken off my bill tomorrow but I figured it's better then $0...

This is why I always like to check with companies especially when things are expensive!


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Okay to add Abit more salt to the current repair , I just got a call from the dealership suggesting I have the whole radiator replaced... Now I never had any issues with this so I asked why.. they said after looking further one of the mounting brackets off the radiator is broken.. not replacing will cause vibration.. I said that's fine.. 

My regular mechanic has been relayed this information who is keen to inspect when I pickup from the dealership.. 

All this for a check engine light ..


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Final update! I picked the car up today, and was charged $1,999 instead of the original $3,000 + I was expecting, Holden Covered alot of the work under warranty out of goodwill, as my original warranty had finished.

I'll list what work was completed on my report

#1 Job 1 

Engine Light on dash please inspect,
Purge solinoid internal fault
connected gds2 followed diag found internal fault in purge solinoid, applied to holden for assistance in covering replacement part, (Approved) removed and refittted new purge solinoid tested ok

^ I was charged for labour for this $164, however part was free under warranty, 

#2 Job 2 
Coolant leak from vehicle 
found water pump and thermostat leaking 
applied to holden for assistance in covering part (Approved) Removed and refitted new water pump, thermostat, Coolant reservoir, Cap and bypass hose, topped up coolant tested all okay.

No part costs Labour $146 

#Job 3 
Engine light on dash,
found impact damage to intercooler and radiator 
removed front end components to gain access removed and refitted new impact damaged intercooler, noted impact to owner on upper and lower radiator support pannel, and to radiator mounts, advised customer to fit new radiator (Customer Declined) reassembled all components tested okay. 

Parts & Labour charged as Holden would not cover any parts due to impact damage $1383.52 

Job #4 
Running rough,
found air leak from crank seal 
removed & refitted new crack shaft seal and bolt as per tech line 2600-15011 tested all okay

$0 no charge for labour or parts

Job #5 
Cooling system due to flush and new coolant
removed radiator cap and drained cooling system, flushed system through in preparation for new coolant,
refilled cooling system with new coolant at specified mix, bleed system and reseal, system all ok

$122.82 Parts & Labour charged.

All up $1999.10 ! 

Heres hoping any of this information can help future owners know what to expect !


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi guys! 

This morning driving the check engine light came up again ! It's only been 6+ months!! 

Took it to my local mechanic which showed P0171! My favourite!

Not only that a loud squeeky sound can be heard under the hood.. I suspect a belt ...

Never the less I've taken my car back to the dealership which im hoping I have $0 cost ... The repairs which were done on my car came with 2 year 50,000km warranty I should be fine with this in mind! Will keep you guys posted..

Cruze is sitting on 165,000km


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi guys bit of an update from the dealership today! 

They tell me a leak in the head gasket pressure valve has caused the valve to stay stuck open which results in higher then normal pressure..

Something along those lines, the dealership will request a goodwill warranty repair AGAIN ?

On holidays now so they will have the car for plenty of time to fix up.. I was sure the head gasket or tappet cover was replaced last time but they are saying otherwise.. hopefully green lights ahead!


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

More fun times ahead..


I spoke with the dealership on friday who told me they requested a goodwill warranty claim through GM directly.. they were confident it would be approved.. 


Unfortunately not! I have traveled 54,000km since the last time P0171 error came up.. Genuine parts fitted here come with 2 Year 50,000km warranty.


I went though my invoice back in 2017 total invoice $1,999.00 and one particular part which has now failed needs to be replaced again.. 


Extract from previous work invoice.
running rough
found air leak from crank seal
removed and refitted new crank shaft seal and bolt as per
tech line 2600-15011 tested all ok
GM25193519


I was told to contact GM Directly if I wasn't happy with the outcome of being declined any assistance.. I did just that! Only because I always want to push and ask questions if it saves me $$$ unfortunately got the run around with a sorry.. but you have exceeded the parts warranty by 4,000km and you also no longer have warranty on this car.. previous contributions were out of GOODWILL and this time we cannot assist.. 


I called the dealership back again to discuss further.. 


The specific part which now needs to be replaced is the PCV Valve cover.. It's the #1 most common issue with these cars and I'm sure everyone on here knows it! they are asking for $900 fitted for this part with a 2 Week wait time! I asked if maybe it's a new re-designed valve cover.. Couldn't confirm if this was the case or not.. 


Ontop of this new cover they've also advised me that the belt tensioner needs to be replaced as it's making a loud noise when the car runs.. another $400..


It's been less then 7 Months and I'm looking at another $1,490.00 Bill.. I need to pay it because this is how I earn money.. I'm an Uber Driver but unfortunately in my eyes this is now becoming a rather expensive ride..

I've attached my previous invoice so you can see what I was charged for previously.. I just looked through it and can see that the Tensioner asm was replaced last time round.. Surely it shouldn't need to be replaced and the dealership have got it wrong.. -_-

I'm so glad I'm away on holidays but I worry when I get back my car will not be ready to go..

Also forgot to mention 2 months ago paid $1,400 for A/C Repairs ! I have a completely new system now.. ! Talk about a money HUNGRY car!


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

I replaced the valve cover myself for $60, and the tensioner was around $20 or so. They are ripping you off! Took all of 20 minutes to replace the tensioner, about the same for the valve cover. I replaced the drive belt at the same time as the tensioner also, and it was only $15 for it. These prices you are getting are crazy.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

GomoAU said:


> Hi Mate, Total price for this car cost $21,990 AUD at the time the Cruze 1.4T was priced at $26,990 so was a decent deal for me, my interest charges were low 6.5% and I only financed 10,000 AUD as that is all I was short,
> 
> I purchased this Car in August 2014.. Was Ex Demo with only 5km on the clock when I picked it up!
> 
> ...


It's funny because the service I've received at my GM Dealer has far surpassed my expectations. The car might be one of my least favorite cars I have ever owned but Service #1. Many of us purchase Vehicle Service Contracts for when the Warranty expires and expect no 'Goodwill' in any form. It was the best $1000 ever spent, and I've never used it. Piece of Mind for about 30 cents a day paid over 7 years


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Parts and Labor cost alot more here in Australia, 

I've seen the part for around $200 here genuine ! On Monday I'll get the dealership to send me an itemized quote


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

GomoAU said:


> Parts and Labor cost alot more here in Australia,
> 
> I've seen the part for around $200 here genuine ! On Monday I'll get the dealership to send me an itemized quote


Wow!


----------



## Bull1112 (Apr 3, 2013)

FWIW, I got the same code to turn on my CEL a year and 25k miles ago. After 3 trips to the dealer, $500, and one warranty replacement for the cover, I still get the light. The car may occasionally stutter a bit if I'm passing at WOT, but that isn't often and really hasn't impacted me. My car is a 2013 eco manual with 120k miles, i doubt I'd get more than $3-5k for it. Why put $2k+ into a car worth so little? Unless the car isn't performing, I wouldn't be dumping any more $$ into it than you have into it.


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Because the car is used for uber any check engine lights displayed won't pass its annual inspection so it must be fixed correctly


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Invoice has come in now at $1517.35 ! Another Costly exercise..  

I've attached a screen grab from the invoice


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

GomoAU said:


> Invoice has come in now at $1517.35 ! Another Costly exercise..
> 
> I've attached a screen grab from the invoice


I think you should contact "My Holden Cruze is a Lemon", on facebook. Roxy Maree has helped quite a few Cruze owners with problems.


----------



## GomoAU (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks I've sent the request to join


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I think you might want to follow winks79 lead here. I am not sure what differences there are between a Holden and a Chevy besides maybe Drive, but look at these to start.

*How-To: Remove 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Intake Manifold*


*How-To: Replace the Valve/Camshaft Cover (1.4L Turbo)*


*How To: Change the Water Pump on 1.4 Turbo Cruze*


*How-To: Replace 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Coolant/Water Outlet*


I could not find anything on the tensioner specifically, but it may be in one of these as well.








[video]How To: Replace Serpentine Belt 1.4L Turbo[/video]

Good Luck!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow OP, I am sorry to hear you are having so many problems in a short period of time. As I read all the updates you have been providing just brings back memories of what I went through w/ my Cruze. & I know what you are feeling there; you just wondering when it's going to end & asking yourself during the whole time is it worth it? 

But in any event, I wish you the best of luck w/ your car & hopefully this will be the final repair so you can start enjoying your Cruze! It takes a true Cruze lover to hang in there like this. LOL


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

When I bought my Cruze the 1.8 and 1.4T were the only options in a petrol Cruze. If not for the diesel option I never would have bought one. My daughter bought a new 1.6T manual hatchback in 2015 and has not experienced any problems in over 50,000km. It came with 5 years or 100,000km warranty.


----------

